# Large lump on tetra (picture attached)



## imod001 (May 12, 2015)

Just discovered this on one of my Von Rio Tetras today. None of the other fish seem to have anything on them, but this lump has me worried. I have had an issue with Nematodes recently, so I have to wonder if this could be related(is it full of worms?). 
Water is fine, parameters are where I want them to be, this is a high tech planted tank with Discus, so I keep track, and everything is good. 

The fish is behaving normally, swims fine, and eats just as much as the other fish. The other fish do not seem to be behaving any differently. 

Anyone have any clues? I've never seen anything like it, and can't find anything on the web that matches.


----------



## pbxbelmar (May 11, 2015)

I doubt it is related to nematodes since it seems to be only the one fish?

Unfortunately, imod, it looks to me like a hard tumor. They can pop up without warning, often do not affect the behavior of the fish unless they are in an area which affects motion or feeding and have no apparent cure.They can be benign or malignant. Watch it for fast or uneven growth. It is impossible to determine what is taking place within the fish without surgery, so if/when it seems the fish is beginning to suffer, you might want to consider euthanasia...sorry. 
On the other hand, if it doesn't grow any further or show signs of spreading internally your fish may continue to do his thing for the rest of a normal fishy lifespan.

At this point, I'd say keep an eye on it and all your other fish. If it doesn't spread around, it's likely a tumor.

One other possibility is a cyst. They can burst, so if that happens there really is nothing you can do for the poor thing...


----------



## imod001 (May 12, 2015)

It looks like it was a cyst of some kind. It did eventually rupture and left a pretty nasty sore on the side of the fish. I've been watching him close for the past few days and it actually seems to be healing, he is swimming just fine and doing all the things that Tetra's do. He seems for the most part, unaffected by it. Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## pbxbelmar (May 11, 2015)

That's great news! Thanks for the update. I hope he continues to improve.


----------

